# anybody try meditation, hypnosis, or binaural beats?



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

and how was it for you?


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

medatation helps some but not many

I think we are the wrong type to be hypnotised and havent heard of any success


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

hypno and binaural. Helps relax me but no lasting effects yet. I have one for insomnia that works mostly. Binaural is cool to listen to. Very relaxing.

here's a site with some free mp3 downloads you can sample. Full length. I guess they hope you buy stuff from them. I am too cheap though.

http://www.lucidquest.com/music/samples.htm


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I meditate a fair amount it helps me to relax and stay mindful


----------



## somedayguy (Mar 17, 2010)

Never been able to clear my mind 100% to make it work.


----------



## AJBBinauralBeats (Apr 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/user/AJBBinauralBeats

I use them pretty frequently to help me sleep, and relax my mind, which never stops racing!

Check out my site for some good free ones!


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried them before. im not sure how much you have to listen before beginning to get an affect... they didnt work for me.

Meditation works for me.
And natural vibration from your throat...chanting "Ommmmmmmmmmmm" is great.

Read about chakras. Its awesome.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I do hypnosis with my therapist. If you can actually focus and relax enough to "go under" it is *amazing*. It does take lots of follow up though. But, for at least a few hours to a day after I am astonishingly happy/not anxious. My anxiety has been greatly reduced. I'd almost say cured, but I still have very anxious/panic moments when I am extremely stressed.

The online versions of hypnosis never really worked for me, though.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Meditation would be good too try theres an app for iphones thats good infact all of them are you should try them


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

i have been thinking about giving it a try but never got round to it


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I use Quatum Mind Power, which is similar to binarual beats but they are isochronic beats and are supposed to be more efficient, when i meditate. These things take time to accumulate but are well worth it. Meditation is def the way to go.
I suggest reading the Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle.
Quantum Confidence is a newer audio program by the guy who made QMP and focuses on self esteem, etc. The guy who created it is the leading man in brainwave enrtrainment in the world so i would go with him. I just started using QMP but soon ill get into QC aswell.


----------

